# mmmmm



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The army is at Agouza police station, one armed truck parked up and I saw two others going up the street. Lots of police around.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The army is at Agouza police station, one armed truck parked up and I saw two others going up the street. Lots of police around.


Time to go and book youself in for that weekend of rest and relaxation so you are out of harms way.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There does seem to be a mass exodus of men from my building.. waited ages for a lift as it was going up and down to the floor that seems to be running which is only a good thing for me.


----------

